# Seeking Chemical Engineer Seeking Sponsorship



## mr.matie (Feb 23, 2012)

Good day

I am looking for a chemical engineering vacancy in Western Australia (Perth), preferably in the chemical or petrochemical industry. I am planning to migrate to Australia a year from now, but a working VISA with employer sponsorship can help me get there sooner. I have family members that indicated they will sponsor me and I do not have any dependents. 

Post a thread if you know of any employers that are willing to sponsor foreign workers (I am based in South Africa)...


----------

